# New Sailing Couple in Ventura



## Brisco (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,

My wife and I were very recently blessed with a BEAUTIFUL Ericson 23 in pristine condition. Purchase price $1.!!!!

Our cruising grounds are Ventura and the Channel Islands. As far as experience I have been lake sailing on Sabots, Sunfish, and 14ft mono hulls since I was 5. Completed RYA competent crew course on board the Happy Hobo a Moody 42. Sailing the Solent.

My wife is new to sailing and extremely excited! Will post a few replies to this thread cause I want the ability to post pictures of our new yacht!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard and enjoy the "new" boat!


----------



## Brisco (Aug 14, 2008)

Waiting till 10 posts


----------



## Brisco (Aug 14, 2008)

Waiting till 10 postss


----------



## Brisco (Aug 14, 2008)

Waiting till 10 postssss


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard, you're almost to 10  (hint hint: respond to this post )


----------



## Brisco (Aug 14, 2008)

Waiting till 10 postsssss


----------



## Brisco (Aug 14, 2008)

merlin2375 said:


> Welcome aboard, you're almost to 10  (hint hint: respond to this post )


I am responding to this post


----------



## Brisco (Aug 14, 2008)

Two more to go.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey Brisco, where are those pics you've been promising


----------



## Brisco (Aug 14, 2008)

I can finally post pictures.

Here is Agap`e our new Ericson 23'


----------



## Brisco (Aug 14, 2008)

ahh the pictures are huge. I will work on resizing and modifying what I post


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Nice boat*

Congrats. Looks similar to my project boat but your's is much, much, much prettier to look at - for the moment. I'm an optimist. Have fun guys.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Looks like the sails are worn...but the rest of the boat looks great! What a deal!!


----------



## Brisco (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah she could use new sails and running rigging, but other than that she is in pristine condition. Taking her on a long sail to her new marina this weekend.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

GEEZE. It's amazing what you ca buy for $1 in California. Trying to figure out why I left? 



Congrats on the "new to you" boat. Enjoy.


----------



## cabron99 (Jul 29, 2007)

Brisco, welcome not only online to Sailnet, but welcome to Ventura Harbor. My wife and I keep our C-30 at m-14 by Catalina Sales. Stop on by.

Pat


----------



## bonetong (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello, I certainly agree with you. Thank you very much for sharing your information. It was really very helpful for me.
Thanks for sharing your tips!


----------

